# im riding a 58 cm madone 2010 ???



## cxracer01 (Dec 2, 2010)

im riding a 2010 madone 5.5 h2 size 58cm , do you guys think i can ride a 60cm h2 ? as i can get a deal to good to pass up will i be ok? i rode the bike and it feels great only thing is when i straddle the bike and lift it up im only getting about 1.5" befor it hits me ,my 58 will give me a little over 2.5" is this ok , also i am 6" even w a 33" inseam,thanks


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe the 60 would work. Maybe. The 60 has 58.6 cm top tube. The 58 has a 57.3 cm top tube. 1.3 cm difference. Probably have to use a 1-2 cm shorter stem on the 60 than the 58. Could affect handling negatively. Too short of a stem on a big bike is bad. The big problem is the head tube length. On the odd H2 bikes its already a monstrous 19 cm on the 58. And then goes up to 21 cm on the 60. The bars will be well above the saddle. I'm 5'11" and fit the 58cm Trek. Armstrong was 5'10" and also rode the 58cm frame. The H1 frames, not the bizarre H2 and H3 frames. At 6' the 58cm would also work. Maybe the 60cm, maybe. I'm a fan of riding the biggest frame you can. I don't subscribe to the nonsense of riding a too small frame and then putting an extra long stem on it. But you can also get too big of a frame.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

1.5 inches of clearance is fine. I get by with 1/4".


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know, I think it could take some weird fitting to get it right. I am 6' 2 with a 33" inseam and I ride a 58cm "Pro" fit (I think that is H1)


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm 5'11" and ride a 2008 58cm "Pro Fit" (now the H1). I think the 60cm would be pushing it a bit.


----------

